# Please I need help:(



## Bettygreece (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi , I'm from Greece and I want to remove to Singapore for work for 6 months ..is that easy ? I speak English and German and I specialize in hotel management and restaurants . Please tell me is that possible ?i read many good thinks about that international country!!


----------



## Grigoli (Sep 30, 2013)

Welcome to Singapore!


----------



## asublimepizza (Sep 5, 2013)

Apply to the large hotels of repute, tourist resort and airlines as they value a person who has several languages. All that remains is grooming and sometimes almost military style presentation of that organization. 

Try Hyatt, Raffles hotel, maybe Hilton and similar 5 star hotels. Keep trying, do not falter as the standards are very far apart from treatment of staff and policies between top and second tier hotels, with the exception of hostels which vary greatly.

<double post, posted in another section accidentally>


----------

